# Woven labels, bottom of the tshirt... butlersourcing.com?



## blirette (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

I've ordered woven labels from butlersourcing. I just read on some pleaces they were a scam. Anyone actually got them (with picture proofs of it)?

If they are scammers, what would you recommand to produce custom woven labels to be stitched at the bottom of a tshirt?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

I got mine from www.worldwidelabel.net

Never heard of your site, sorry


----------



## blirette (May 9, 2011)

I'm talking to someone at ClothingLabels4U.com and, wow, it's so slow and she asks me the same questions over and over... geeeeeeez I'm this close to dropping those damn labels.


----------



## RIIR (Jan 18, 2011)

I spoke with several companies and decided on cruzlabel.com. Just got my hem labels in the mail last week and am super stoked on them. I worked with Michelle, she's great to work with, they are fast, and pricing is really good! Whole process was painless...wish my other vendors communicated as well as they did


----------



## blirette (May 9, 2011)

Got my refund from butlersourcing, dropped ClothingLabels4U.com since they were too slow. I forgot the idea of using labels.


----------



## jdean23 (Apr 15, 2011)

what are the labels at the bottom of the shirts called ..which exact fold is it ?


----------



## BenFred (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi all!

I'm a new user looking into slowly setting up my own brand in England. Are there any good label printers you know of in the uk? My design for the stitching is pretty complicated as well, so I was wondering how simple you recommend to keep them, or is anything possible?


----------

